
Is Grammar an Outdated Technology? - meganmatt
https://medium.com/remotely-useful/is-grammar-an-outdated-technology-5fb7416c16a5#.6tdcpkbth
======
bediger4000
If grammar were all that bad, and lack of grammar not a handicap, we'd all be
using rebuses, or flash cards, instead of talking and writing.

Really, in this day and age, everybody even vaguely technical should be aware
of the fact that you can express more in a language with a grammar, than a
language without a grammar. That's Chomsky's Hierarchy at it's most basic.
Ignorance of that language hierarchy leads CxO's to believe that all any of
their employee's need is a Windows laptop with "Word" on it.

------
Nadya
I read this twice and... I'm afraid I still don't understand what it is trying
to get across. I feel like the paragraphs were strung together by a Markov
chain.

This is my summary of the article:

"Reads, sentences, phone. Work/Life balance. Feeling limited by mobile devices
because grammar. Remove words. Cyborgs! More mobile devices, we've become
cyborgs. Grammar is clumsy. Good user experience. Library searching. Latin
sentence structure (SOV). Virtual Reality - technology needs to adapt."

Either I'm at fault here or I advise Ms. Megan to run this past an editor
because whatever meaning that was meant to be conveyed was completely lost on
me. I'm left completely confused.

